# METT Training and Dr Paul Eckman



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

How do people feel about implementing the social sciences in law enforcement? I’ve heard some people disagree with John Douglas, and his approach to behavioral profiling. Also, Paul Eckman offers a unique perspective on deception detection. Though you can’t know what a person may be lying about, you can see emotions people think they are concealing, if you do the METT training, on micro expressions. I did it just to have another thing I can say I’m capable of. But, yeah, I got skills! Ha Ha Ha... How about you?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

USAF286 said:


>


Iron Man is the best. Abbidow! Ha Ha Ha... they mis translated the Urdu in the subtitles.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Clueless...


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Clueless...


That was a good movie too. Why are you reading my posts if you think I'm clueless?


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

كل ١ السلام عليكم


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Umsunu Kwanyoko.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

USAF286 said:


>


Ha Ha Ha... I love this meme


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Umsunu Kwanyoko.


Language is great. It lowers aggressive behavior. And learning new ones decrease prejudices.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Ignorance must be bliss for you.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Ignorance must be bliss for you.


You would know. Ha ha ha...


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

AB7 said:


> View attachment 10273


WEEEEEEEEEREE!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Jewish Girl said:


> You would know. Ha ha ha...


Your Cuntyness getting really boring.


----------

